# can't open a .key file



## a40721

i can't open a file woth the file extension .key
what do i need to do?


----------



## Chicon

Hi a40721,

If you mean to extract the registration key of a software, you won't find any help in this forum.
Please have a read of the TSG rules.


----------



## Mark0

a40721 said:


> i can't open a file woth the file extension .key
> what do i need to do?


Any idea about what can it be?
You may gest a list of filetypes for the that extension here: File Extension Seeker - .KEY

Maybe a Keynote presentation?

Bye!


----------



## Elvandil

Those are usually registry files. They go in the folder of the installed program.

If you open it in Notepad, you usually see registry entries, but it may be a text file with registration information. Read the letter from the manufacturer that accompanied it when you registered the program.


----------

